

Ask HN: How to be more critical of your work before getting feedback? - amichail

This seems like a hard thing to do.  It might seem that continuously comparing your work to that of others would do, but I don't think this works.<p>One approach is to look back on what you have done a few months/years later.<p>Is there a better way (aside from not working alone)?
======
bdr
Imagine that it was someone you really dislike who made what you made. You'll
be newly motivated to find flaws in it. This works uncomfortably well.

